
Microsoft Will Be Carbon Negative by 2030 - scottcha
https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2020/01/16/microsoft-will-be-carbon-negative-by-2030/
======
koksik202
I can see this picture of Satya Nadella used in future to remind him of how
this plan failed

------
EGordon
Nice, hopefully other companies will follow on their steps. Especially naval
shipping companies somehow.

